# Talk-powered cell phones? Nanoscale piezoelectrics could make it real



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

It's possible that in the future your voice conversations on your cell phone could generate enough electrical power to run the phone, without batteries.

And not just phones. The technology, which converts mechanical stress like vibrations into electrical energy, could power a whole range of low-power mobile devices and sensors.

http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/35879


----------

